# idea for a cory sand box - opinions welcome



## hoffboy (Feb 20, 2005)

That may be the sweetest thing I've ever heard. Go for it!


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

I made one of these for my pandas a week or two ago.

I just filled a small tupperware container with white play sand and sunk some driftwood around the edge. They love going for a shuffle in it, especially when i plant some treats in the sand so my rainbows don't know about it

*sneaky*


----------



## New 2 fish (Dec 26, 2004)

What kind of treats do they like in there? I might have to make one too! I love the little guys :icon_bigg


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

I usually end up putting some hikari algae wafers or nutrafin tabs in the sand, so they're just visible (and the smell) and watch the kiddy winkies go for it


----------



## Leticia (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone,

hoffboy, I will go for it today! Curare, I'm so happy you tried it too! roud:


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Whoa! Talk about an _idea_! You can get those things at the grocery store now in umpteen different sizes and depths. Hmmmm.... :tongue:


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm currently using one that's about 20mm deep, as I've heard that cories are succeptible to Aeromanas from the substrate, so shallow substrates are the way to go.

Now all I have to do is stop my rainbows from flicking the sand out!!!

GRRRRRR!!!


----------



## Bonsai (Jul 26, 2004)

I used a star-shaped casserole dish in my tank once ... worked great except one of the fish always sucked the sand and spit it out onto the gravel ... I never did identify which one it was.


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

I'm finding the biggest problem I've got is trying to get a clean interface with the gravel and the sand.

without cross contaminating. The fish do more than I do, and i'm probably just being anal, but then again, that's just the way I like my tank.


Perfect.


----------



## RoseHawke (Mar 10, 2004)

Here's an idea, although I'm not sure how you'd like the look. Bury the container a bit lower than the surface of the substrate and then line the edge with biggish pebbles. Sort of like a little pond where you cover the liner with stones. It should keep the corys from flinging the sand out and keep it more contained. Just an idea, as of course anything like that can't help but look rather artificial.


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

Yeah I tried that but it did look very artificial, like someone was making a campfire in my tank!

At the moment there's a patch or whiter sand amoungst my filter sand substrate, so it's white on grey. 

I can live with that. And the cories can too


----------



## Quadstar (Mar 14, 2005)

Why not maybe use a clay container instead of tupperware type plastic, you could leave a little bit of a lip up to help contain the sand better and the terra -cotta colour of the clay container would be alot less noticeable in your flourite.Just a thought. :icon_bigg


----------



## Curare (Sep 15, 2004)

Well the tupperware is frosted clear plastic, so if you don't look hard, you don't notice it.

I'll post some pix tomorrow


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Why not look at the ADA presentation at last year's meeting in DC?
Also Aquatic design group has sevral planted tanks with sand fronts.

You use a cardboard cut out, add the plant gravel back there in the rear.
Then make a dividing line using rock and wood along what ever pattern you want to seperate the plant gravel from the sand.

Add ferns and moss to the wood and rocks for neat contrast, since these are darker green and contrast well against white sand.

See here:
http://www.aquatic-plants.org/gallery/ricky

And here:
http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com

And here:

http://www.adaeuro.com/gallery.asp?g_id=5#

Get the idea?

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

